# How Long is left in your wait?



## Chai_w

2 months left on my journey to be a mrs! I can't wait for it to be closer and for everything to just fall into place:happydance::happydance:

so how long does everyon have left??:flower:


----------



## Feltzy

Just over 7 months for us, we really need to start getting organised! 

I can't wait either and its coming round so quickly, we had 2 years to wait when we booked the venue, I don't know where the time has gone!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I booked my wedding today i have 10.5 months to go


----------



## baby_love

2.5 weeks!! scary!!


----------



## xkirstyx

3weeks5days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## can2012

7 months and 2 weeks. So excited!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

21 months lol


----------



## Tiff

Goodness, I remember having heart attacks that my wedding was 3 weeks away! But by that point I was more focused on my bachelorette party ha ha ha.

So excited for you ladies!


----------



## Jenba

5 months 4 days if my ticker is still correct lol :happydance:


----------



## michyk84

almost at 4 months


----------



## sarahh

4 months to go :happydance:- having so many dreams about it lately


----------



## EmmyReece

1 year 8 months 3 weeks and 2 days :hissy: wish it was closer :haha:


----------



## skweek35

1 year, 5 months, 1 week and 2 days to go for us!!


----------



## junemomma09

48 days!!!! Which equals out to 1 month, 2 weeks and 4 days I believe!! Hehe I'm so excited!


----------



## lilysmum2

5 months 1 week and 6 days for us !!!!!

:D


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> 1 year 8 months 3 weeks and 2 days :hissy: wish it was closer :haha:

But remember when it was over 2 years to go? Look how quickly time is passing by! It will be here before you know it my lovely! I can't believe mine is only 7 months away :wacko:

x


----------



## lauren loo

10 days to go for me!!!!
11.11.11


----------



## skweek35

Hope your wedding goes exactly as you have planned it Laura!!! 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

leash27 said:


> But remember when it was over 2 years to go? Look how quickly time is passing by! It will be here before you know it my lovely! I can't believe mine is only 7 months away :wacko:
> 
> x

:blush: yep I remember.

I'm so excited to see piccies of your day :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

2 months and 11 days :D


----------



## junemomma09

I'm down to 43 days!!! Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## lilysmum2

5 months 1 week! YIPPEEE!


----------



## Chai_w

aw i haven't seen this thread in awhile, some of you are already married! 2 weeks 4 days left! congrats to those who have gotten passed counting down and are counting up how long you've been married! and to those of us still counting down, we are a good month and a half down, how much time left?

I can't beleive that it is so close! still feels like it is a bit away though i know it'll go fast :haha:


----------



## Jenba

Wow this is crazy checking in on this thread.... my ticker now has that lovely 3 months on it :) I really cannot wait! Starting to think that I need to start sorting some more stuff out though lol


----------



## MadameJ

Roughly 22 months If we get the date we want booked next week!!:happydance:

Seems ages away but I gotta lose like 2 stone so it gives me plenty time to do it.


----------



## TTCMetalMom

Little over 7 months :) I've started making the rough form of my wedding dress


----------



## xSarahM

Less than 3 weeks!
:wohoo:


----------



## Kiki1993

Still 2 years :cry:


----------



## wannabemummyb

9 months, 1 week and 4 days :)


----------



## apaton

7 months 4 days :wohoo: x


----------



## Twiglet

30 freakin' days!


----------

